# DIY Metal Brake for Sheet Metal



## Janderso (Aug 13, 2018)

A twist on this Youtube video. 



I needed to make shields for my DRO on the Bridgeport Milling Machine. I had no way of bending sheet metal. I started looking around on Youtube for some ideas and found plenty.
Then, Jonno_G from Down Under on this Forum, pointed me to the above video.
I found this method to be sturdy, easy (sort of) and made od easy to find components.
I used 1/4" angle Iron. 2X3 for the 2 main pivot points and the clamp/wedge is made out of C Channel cut to fit, 2X2 and 1 1/2 angle iron. The 1/2" black pipe was used to make the hinge pieces. A 5/8 bolt will go through fairly snug. In fact, I had to clean out the holes to get the cut off 5/8 bolts to fit. The weld slag interfered.
It was a fun project, the main thing is you really need to make sure the pivot point is centered or in line with the bend point. I'm not sure what to call it.
I need to make a mounting bracket for the welding table, that will be easy. Oh and I am going to fabricate 2 springs to lift the wedge/vise off the material when the 3/4" bolts are loosened.
Please see the pics. I made a few changes from the video but I won't take any credit for design. I do like the pivot handle. I was waiting for the hardware store to open on Sunday morning and I thought, why not bend a piece of this? Works great and it is very stout. I will break this down when not in use.


----------



## Norseman C.B. (Aug 14, 2018)

That is so on my list for winter projects...  Thanks for sharing..........


----------



## coherent (Aug 15, 2018)

Great job. I've seen some very nice brakes folks have built from scratch and stuff they have on hand. Definitely a good DIY project if you need a small brake for occasional use.


----------

